# ECO PRO prediction diagram



## fatespb (Sep 10, 2014)

Help me please with prediction diagram activation. 
I didn't manage to make it work.
There were 3 parameters which I switched on:

FAHRSTILANALYSE_BRW > aktiv 
FAHRSTILANALYSE > aktiv 
FAHRSTILANALYSE_ANIMATION >aktiv 

I got the diagram but it doesn't work properly.
I see tips and pictures like "slow down in advance" and "switch to D" but there are no stars and main picture doesn't change at all.

What else I have to code? :dunno:
NBT ISTEP 14-11-502


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

On the same boat, mine iStep is 15-07-503 F10, still not see the ECO Analyzer working , I think this function is simply not ready yet for publish...


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

The stars part work only when you have your iphone connected and BMW Connected Drive App activated to record trip data in ECOPRO mode.


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

I tried that too, yes, it would work under 6NR, just wonder why it can't work stand alone mode?


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

And you can only see it work under BMW App menu instead of ECO menu in idrive.


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

have you set ECO_TIPS_LAYOUT_NEW to aktiv?


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Yes, I did.


----------



## fatespb (Sep 10, 2014)

neo_andersson said:


> have you set ECO_TIPS_LAYOUT_NEW to aktiv?


So do I w/o any effect 
:dunno:



neo_andersson said:


> The stars part work only when you have your iphone connected and BMW Connected Drive App activated to record trip data in ECOPRO mode.



I know F30 owner who has no 6NR but starts work perfect


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

So that's mean this also possible for F10 as long as we can find the missing parameter and correct them...


----------



## fatespb (Sep 10, 2014)

jackylooo said:


> So that's mean this also possible for F10 as long as we can find the missing parameter and correct them...


One buddy said that he gets stars working after replacing mark for ECO PRO TIPS


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

What mark?


----------



## bymer321 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey guys,

Is this only possible on NBT? I have CIC (2012 F10) and have not been able to see this screen/code it even with BMW Connected app.

Thank you


----------



## fatespb (Sep 10, 2014)

jackylooo said:


> What mark?


look at pic I have posted
I dunno how it's called in English
after coding he just unchecked clause "ECO PRO Tips" in Efficient dynamic menu and then checked it again


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Tried that with no luck , it still not work on mine....


----------



## fatespb (Sep 10, 2014)

jackylooo said:


> Tried that with no luck , it still not work on mine....


The same situation with me 
I just saw flat road on the screen for a second and then it changed to hilly one like in my first post.


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

I also tested sailing counter function and the counter did not work too, I think these supposed related to the same fact, probably some parameter in ICM module not been coded correctly and result this, 
Can somebody share some idea if yours is working?


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

If your EGS and DME does not have sailing (segeln) parameter to enable, sailing counter will not work. 
In sailing mode gearbox switches to N for short period of time so all depends on DME and EGS. Latest versions of EGS software has sailing parameter but in DME i could not find this option. Also sailing (segeln) must be enabled in kombi/dkombi.


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Mine is LCI Model, it came with sailing function from Factory, also checked KOMBI ,HU, DME EGS, all sailing/segeln function been active already, still the sailing counter not work, however , the sailing counter itself did turn Blue while sailing that means the HU aware the sailing is active, but seems just lack of distance to count..dunno


----------



## fatespb (Sep 10, 2014)

jackylooo said:


> I also tested sailing counter function and the counter did not work too, I think these supposed related to the same fact, probably some parameter in ICM module not been coded correctly and result this,
> Can somebody share some idea if yours is working?


I have no sailing option from factory :dunno:


----------



## fatespb (Sep 10, 2014)

neo_andersson said:


> The stars part work only when you have your iphone connected and BMW Connected Drive App activated to record trip data in ECOPRO mode.


I bought 6NR FSC code and imported it to NBT and coded car.
I had stars worked throughout Apps but not directly on NBT.
Still looking for solution


----------

